# British/Welsh narrow gauge Books and drawings



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Can anyone reccomend outstanding books on British/Welsh narrow gauge railways and/ or a source of drawings for British/Welsh 2' gauge locos/wagons/coaches?

Jack


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jack, 

It depends on which railways you are talking about. 

There are some plan books available from 'The 7mm Narrow Gauge Association' (http://www.7mmnga.org.uk/sales/books.htm) which are close to 'letter size' that could help. 

For the Ffestiniog the most well known books are a two volume set by James Boyd, Vol 2 covers locos & rolling stock, he also has published a three volume set on the Narrow Gauge railways of North Caernarvonshire, which includes the Welsh Highland Railway. Both are published by the Okawood Press. 

There is a good lartge format book ' An Illustrated history of the Festiniong Railway' by Peter Johnson which has photos (but no drawings) of all aspects of the railway. He also has done some books on the Welsh Highland Railway as well. 

Hope the above helps.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Try http://www.rail-books.co.uk/


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Peter, 

I have a couple of the 7mm NGA books and V2 of the Boyd books. Both excellent suggestions! I'm looking for reccomendations of books on other Brit NG locos. I'm also interested in Brit locos/rolling stock that were exported. 

I am aware of a number of British book sellers but what I need are specific reccomendations of good books on the subject. 

Jack


----------



## Ross (Jul 19, 2009)

http://www.foyles.co.uk/ 

Look for Welsh Railways. They have quite a number of titles for you. 
They have the most compehensives stock of railway titles in the world. 
You will find what you want for certain!


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Jack, 

What I think you mean is such companies as Hunslet Loco Works, Kitson-meyer, Bagnall, and such like, there is a book on Hunslet on Amazon UK and ther author Donald Binns did a book on Kitson Meter locos. I do not know anything about them however. 

With regard to rolling stock - coaches - Metropolitan- Cammell of Birmingham, Ashburys of Manchester (taken over by Met Cam) made carriages, wagons I would have thought could be made locally or by the railway company themselves. there is a book on Met-Cam which I think is mainly photos, and again I do not know much about it. Nothing on Ashburys - they are long gone now. 

Another railway wagon/coach company is Gloucester Carriage & Wagon, there have been (for the UK) books on their wagons but they do not include export stuff, they built a lot of private ownner coal wagons for the UK.. 

There is a magazine - Narrow Gauge & Industrial Railway Modelling Review - website - www.narrowgaugeandindustrial.com which is quarterley and they include drawings of locos etc.: it is £5.00 a copy at the moment: have a look at their site where they have some lists of magazine contents.


----------



## Jack - Freshwater Models (Feb 17, 2008)

Peter, 

Thanks, all vedry useful info! What this is all leading to is 1:13.7 modeling. In the past I have been interested in 1:32 but have since become more interested in Brit NG since it will fit my garden much better and my love for small locos. 

Regards, 

Jack


----------

